# Frage zu Xampp server



## AZUBI09 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nen Xampp server für localhost eingerichtet alles schön und gut.
aber wenn mein Bruder jetzt drauf zugreift auf ein Verzeichniss mit mp3's sieht er nur die einzelnen Dateien kann Sie aber nicht anspielen dazu müsste er Sie sich erst runterladen.
Wie kann man das einrichten das man das sirekt abspielen kann?

Dann noch was:

Ich lasse lokal auf meinem Notebook XAMPP laufen.
es ist ja so das ich xampp auf C:\ laufen hab ich würde jetzt aber gerne über meinen anderen Pc über Xampp auf meine externe Festplatte J:\ zugreifen wie lässt sich das einrichten?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi,


bitte beachte die Forenregeln bzgl der Rechstschreibung 


Das ist normal; du musst auch HTML/PHP o.ä. Dateien haben (asp....), die die Musik als Flash Objekt oder ähnliches einbinden und anschließend abspielen;

Der Webserver kann dies gar nicht!

bo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo AZUBI09,

suche einfach mal nach Open-Source Streaming-Servern ...

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## ZodiacXP (4. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach solltet ihr euch ein privates VPN einrichten (Programme etc siehe Google), da dies um einiges einfacher für euer vorhaben ist. Ein Apache HTTPD (im XAMPP) ist da schon der falsche Ansatz.


----------

